# He left me for someone else



## Xlouxbx (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey basically I'm really struggling at the moment. I was with my ex about 3 months and yes I know it was a short time but it was very intense , a lot happened and we got through it and he was there for me . I'm 22 and he's 18 so I thought this was really mature of him etc. we got on like a house on fire our personalities completely bounced off each other and we were like best friends . Until recently he went really wierd . Like was being really off with me etc and starting to push me away . I questioned him about this because obvs it was heartbreaking then finally after a week he finished it. I was devastated and went to get my stuff . That night he was ringing and texting me saying he made a huge mistake . He said he just needed a little space but was scared if we have space I will find someone else. So we got back together. That weekend I partied like I never had before and had the time if my life at v festival. For someone who wanted space he text me CONSTANTLY saying don't do anything bad and that he would know about it and he wished he was there!!! This happened all weekend , when I left him alone , then I would say if you miss me see me then he would be a *** and say no space. Well texting constantly wasn't space!!!! So yeah this carried on we split again he begged me back , tried saying can we see each other, I just said your either with me or not and he would beat round the bush so I left it. Then he would say I'm falling at the first hurdle not fighting for the relationship . I went to see him a week later after space and spent time with him, things were ok but not the same. Then the next day he split up with me again!!!!! This time I go down his local and find out he's been seeing this girl for weeks and apparently he was tryin to end it for weeks and I would turn up at his, that's bull I was invited and he was begging me bk :/ so yeah he's with this girl now a week later, and to put it bluntly she's a downgrade and it feels awful how its publicized on Facebook when he was playing us bOth . It's driving me crazy I just want to get over it but it was so sudden and I hate how I hear about how he's so happy and stuff :/ dunno what to do tbh


----------



## alleexuh (Sep 12, 2012)

delete him off of facebook, go out with your friends &amp; have a good time! no point staying on someone whos clearly moved on &amp; whos a player. you'll find someone out there one day whos perfect for you &amp; isnt about the BS.


----------



## Imperfection (Sep 13, 2012)

Wow, that's no way to treat anybody! I mean, he should have figured out what he wanted before putting you through a rollercoast er of feelings. I really agree with alleexuh; delete him from Facebook. Nothing good comes out from reading his updates about her and his feelings towards her. Try to get over him by seeing friends and doing what you love, instead of staying home feeling sad - which i did for a while when my ex broke up. Didn't help me at all.


----------



## omgitsliz (Sep 13, 2012)

he sounds like he isnt worth much of your time. especially the time you take to think about him. if you dont want to get over it then you never will and youll be a mess. love yourself enough to be the selfish one here and live your life and find someone who WANTS to be with you.


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 13, 2012)

Three things that say he's not ready to commit - he's 18, he's broken off with you a few times, and he's been dating someone else for several weeks.

Find a few good friends to hang out with, and block hm off facebook and texting/phone calls.

I'm sure it was an intense 3 months relationship. But keep yourself busy and soon he will be a distant memory.


----------



## Political goth (Sep 19, 2012)

delete him off facebook for sure and here is what I would do

1. Tell the girl he was also playing what he did and

2. tell him "F**K YOU!!!!"

of course this is what I would do, this behavior of his isn't tolerable


----------



## TacomaGirl (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *omgitsliz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> he sounds like he isnt worth much of your time. especially the time you take to think about him. if you dont want to get over it then you never will and youll be a mess. love yourself enough to be the selfish one here and live your life and find someone who WANTS to be with you.


 YES! Love and respect yourself before expecting others to do the same. That means setting your standards high enough to weed out the people who will break your heart and take you for granted. Never settle for good enough when giving your heart away.


----------

